# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  auto cointestata. Erede paga trascrizione per decesso di 1 proprietario??

## nor

Padre e figlio, residenti nel medesimo nucleo famigliare, si cointestano un'automobile.
Il padre decede. Il figlio deve pagare la trascrizione al pra per la successione o qualcosa d'altro oppure la proprietà del veicolo passa a lui in esclusivo senza dover fare alcuna trascrizione??
Grazie

----------


## Danix

> Padre e figlio, residenti nel medesimo nucleo famigliare, si cointestano un'automobile.
> Il padre decede. Il figlio deve pagare la trascrizione al pra per la successione o qualcosa d'altro oppure la proprietà del veicolo passa a lui in esclusivo senza dover fare alcuna trascrizione??
> Grazie

  Quando la vettura è cointestata i due soggetti sono proprietari entrambe al 50% della vettura. La piena proprietà del veicolo si acquista esclusivamente in seguito ad una nuova trascrizione al pra: praticamente gli eredi (incluso te) firmate a tuo favore presso uno STA (sportello telematico dell'automobilista, cioè una semplice agenzia di pratiche automobilistiche abilitata). Attenzione perchè l' IPT (Imposta provinciale di trascrizione) si paga doppia nel caso di proprietari deceduti, il che non è indifferente se l'auto ha un numero di Kw elevati.

----------


## nor

> Quando la vettura è cointestata i due soggetti sono proprietari entrambe al 50% della vettura. La piena proprietà del veicolo si acquista esclusivamente in seguito ad una nuova trascrizione al pra: praticamente gli eredi (incluso te) firmate a tuo favore presso uno STA (sportello telematico dell'automobilista, cioè una semplice agenzia di pratiche automobilistiche abilitata). Attenzione perchè l' IPT (Imposta provinciale di trascrizione) si paga doppia nel caso di proprietari deceduti, il che non è indifferente se l'auto ha un numero di Kw elevati.

  Grazie mille Danix per la risposta, effettivamente avevo avuto questo sentore, ma volevo esserne certo.
Cordiali saluti.

----------

